# Other Pets > Birds >  Wifes bird is now my bird lol

## NewmanLovesSnakes

My wife drug home a yellow Budgie named Compass. She named him for my son who loves Curious George. Ive never had a Parrot but always wanted one and Ive never really had any friends or family that owned birds. Shes been home with me for 3 days now and Im pretty sure she loves me  shes showing all the signs of happiness that she should, she talks to me every time I walk through where shes at, she steps up for me every time I ask and even comes to me if I have perch if she is out of her cage. Im really enjoying being able to hangout with her and watch her play for an hour and Im super surprised shes taken to me like she has. So needless to say Ive been doing all the reading and learning I can about Budgies since I brought her home lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (10-04-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-04-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-04-2019),_Ditto_ (10-09-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (10-09-2019),_GoingPostal_ (10-04-2019),_hilabeans_ (10-04-2019),John1982 (10-12-2019),_Luvyna_ (10-04-2019),_MissterDog_ (10-04-2019),TopazEye (10-04-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

So...you "stole" your wife's budgie?   :Wink:   Or are you sharing?   :Very Happy:   Budgies can be very personable...we had 2 when I was growing up, one was very smart, talked 
& even did tricks.  The other one had been flying loose outside for a while, & always remained a bit wild...a neighbor caught it & gave it to us, or it would have died 
outside in the cold, but we had him for many years, he just wasn't that friendly.  (That may have been why he was outside in the first place...it may have been an 
accident, or it may have been intentional...he never would say.)

Compass is very pretty, I love that yellow color!

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (10-04-2019)

----------


## ballpythonsrock2

> (That may have been why he was outside in the first place...it may have been an 
> accident, or it may have been intentional...he never would say.)


    That's cause he wasn't no Stool Pigeon.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-04-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (10-04-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> That's cause he wasn't no Stool Pigeon.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (10-04-2019)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

> So...you "stole" your wife's budgie?    Or are you sharing?    Budgies can be very personable...we had 2 when I was growing up, one was very smart, talked 
> & even did tricks.  The other one had been flying loose outside for a while, & always remained a bit wild...a neighbor caught it & gave it to us, or it would have died 
> outside in the cold, but we had him for many years, he just wasn't that friendly.  (That may have been why he was outside in the first place...it may have been an 
> accident, or it may have been intentional...he never would say.)
> 
> Compass is very pretty, I love that yellow color!


We are totally sharing lol I do feel like she likes me a bit more but I literally walk by her all day and talk to her or offer her food as suggested. Shes located directly in the path of the kitchen so I kind of have too , plus I take her out twice a day to get some out of the cage fun  :Very Happy:  I figured I would have as much with her as I can since I cant touch Leo as well  this is my first bird and Im enjoying her quite a bit, definitely way more than expected, my wife was lucky enough to grow up with full sized Macaws and Cockatoos.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-04-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Our parakeet ("Tweety", the friendly one) loved water, & like to play (bathe) under a dribbling faucet (luke-warm) or in some shallow water in the sink.  
One time we made the mistake of letting him out during breakfast...he dove into my bowl of cereal!  I guess he wanted to try a "milk bath"?   :Very Happy:

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (10-04-2019)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

> Our parakeet ("Tweety", the friendly one) loved water, & like to play (bathe) under a dribbling faucet (luke-warm) or in some shallow water in the sink.  
> One time we made the mistake of letting him out during breakfast...he dove into my bowl of cereal!  I guess he wanted to try a "milk bath"?


 that is hilarious lol I really love how intelligent they are. I would have never though that a $25 bird would be so smart. Im really hoping she will start liking the bathroom too lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-04-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

Cute little new companion. I know a lot about birds and I feel like I need to warn you about a few things as I've seen this mistake happen to so many people. Do not cook with Teflon as it is lethal to birds, I use ceramic pans. Do not use any air fresheners especially those things you plug in that sprays once in a while or scented candles, also lethal to birds. Birds are really awesome pets and a budgie is a good starter.  :Smile: 

Have you done a DNA test to find out it's gender? To me it looks like a girl unless it is still young then it's impossible to tell. Male budgies tend to have a blue nose whereas females don't.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-04-2019),_Luvyna_ (10-05-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (10-08-2019)

----------


## Luvyna

I know nothing about bird keeping but it's clear you are very fond of this bird and this thread is so good and pure and your budgie is beautiful!

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (10-08-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Birds can be really sweet pets...hearing about Compass reminded me just how cool it feels when a bird perches on your finger, or sits on your shoulder.

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (10-08-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

Yeah theyre all so stunningly beautiful as well .. 

I dont think I could stand those with the deafeningly loud, high pitch shrieks though .. you hear them in some pet shops .. not budgies .. less commonly seen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-05-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (10-08-2019)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

We went ahead and picked her up a new cage a couple days ago. EBay has some sweet deals.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-08-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Lucky bird!   :Good Job:   You're know you're making me want another parakeet, don't you?   :Razz:

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (10-12-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

> Lucky bird!    You're know you're making me want another parakeet, don't you?


Maybe this will help you not want a parrot, here's mine... Oh wait this might make you want one more, oops:

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-08-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (10-12-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Maybe this will help you not want a parrot, here's mine... Oh wait this might make you want one more, oops:


Too cute, & beautiful too...just not a fan of their loud shrieks.  So much personality though... :Razz:  to you too!  LOL

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (10-12-2019),_Valyndris_ (10-09-2019)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

> Maybe this will help you not want a parrot, here's mine... Oh wait this might make you want one more, oops:


Im so jealous but until I start raking in the big bucks I will probably never go bigger than a conure, I saw some in the pet store for the first time last week and I could not believe how big they were. I always thought they where smaller birds from the pictures. Macaws are just amazing animals, my wife always tells me stories about the two she had growing up. Her mom took a 21 hr drive one way to get her pair.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Valyndris_ (10-12-2019)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

Compass is doing well, really adjusting to everyone in the family and she is even talking a little to our surprise. She can say pretty bird and likes to sign along to the Octonaughts tv show my son likes lol she's even taking a liking to my little man. He's kind of hyper so it took alot of training for both of them lol

Sent from my LML212VL using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-15-2020),John1982 (01-16-2020),TopazEye (01-15-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Adorable pics!  Nice to finally get an update from you too-  :Good Job:

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (01-16-2020)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

> Adorable pics!  Nice to finally get an update from you too-


I appreciate it. My phone broke and i had to wait a month or so to get another. I switched from apple to android so i had to download everything ans recover some passwords as well lol i hope your dping well too.

Sent from my LML212VL using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-16-2020)

----------

